# Desk Lawn



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Something to pass the time this winter.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks great! Here's last year's desk lawn. Seed was Par from Ewing.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Herring i like your container.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Something to pass the time this winter.


Those look like they're from our very own @OD on Grass's Etsy store! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ware that is correct.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I had some going last year but didnt do any this year. Now I've got the itch again!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Herring said:


> Looks great! Here's last year's desk lawn. Seed was Par from Ewing.


What type of grass is this? Is it Rye?


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Herring said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! Here's last year's desk lawn. Seed was Par from Ewing.
> ...


This was Par Perennial Ryegrass, from @OD on Grass as well.


----------

